
Ask HN: How do you approach a new framework/language? - max0563
I am currently in the processes of learning NodeJS and it is proving to be confusing at times. I have been strictly a Python developer for quite some time now, but I have to use NodeJS for my current project. I am just wondering how you all deal with approaching a technology that is unfamiliar to you. How do you approach the documentation, and what tips do you use to make your life easier?
======
muraiki
Specifically for Node.js, I found NodeSchool to be an amazing resource:
[http://nodeschool.io/](http://nodeschool.io/)

If you want something specifically about functional programming techniques in
JS, this is good: [https://leanpub.com/javascript-
allonge/read](https://leanpub.com/javascript-allonge/read)

------
badwolf93
How do you approach the documentation, you read it.

